# Teeny Papillon with BIG Peeing issues



## BTRT (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi!
I need some help-- I am an experienced owner and trainer of various breeds, but our first toy has me ready to give up.

Murray is all of 4.5 lbs, purebred Papillon.
He is nearly 3.
And he pees (and poops) all over the house.
He was at the breeders for his first 8 months, intact with intact males in the house.
He was neutered at 11 months.

I know toys can be slow to housebreak.
He does go outside.
And then he goes inside.
Definitely there is marking going on,
But also he will pee in his crate-- and he has no problem peeing inside it, no matter how small I contain him (often he just lifts his leg and pees it the gate).
Don't laugh!! Lol
He will also run off and poop in corners.

I know the psychology of the various behaviours and we have tried a lot of training solutions. Right now he must be crated or in a short leash in the house (a 6' leash and he will mark).

I am not sure he will be broken of his habits,
But please suggest anything and everything!
Also, management options?
(I am loathe to go back to a maxi pad in a fabric band velcroed around his body-- he just pees it until it drips).

My daughter adores Murray but I have had enough if my house smelling like pee, especially when he knows what outside is for -- no matter how big the house seems to him!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

BTRT said:


> I know the psychology of the various behaviours and we have tried a lot of training solutions.


interesting......care to enlighten me?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Male papillons can be a pain to housebreak in my experience. We had issues with our male marking but it stopped once he was neutered (thankfully).

My younger girl had some trouble with housebreaking. VERY smart dog but just didn't seem to get it as naturally as some. What worked was consistency. 

1. Clean your carpets/furniture well with an enzyme cleaner.

2. Tethering him to you is a great idea. That is what I did for a while until she really got it. He cannot run and poop in corners if he is attached to you.

3. Put potty on a command and give LOTS of treats/praise/rewards for him going outside. 

How long is he crated? If I crate the dogs a long time, I give my youngest room to have a potty pad because she just doesn't seem to be able to hold it very long.


----------



## BTRT (Jun 20, 2013)

Zhaor, Not sure if you are being sarcastic?
Marking is different than peeing for relief of a full bladder and driven by different needs, being one example. Another being that in a large house, an out if the way corner seems discreet and appropriate to a very tiny dog... 

I understand why he does these things... But stopping them is another story.

Thanks for the input, next Laurelin, the breeder kept saying he would grow into it LOL

I will try and go back to basics with treats etc for going outside... We do use a 'go pee' command and if he doesn't want to go out (snow or rain) that usually is enough to send him out to pee before coming in. And will try for more frequent potty breaks (fewer failures)!

Can you suggest a good cleaning enzyme product?


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

No sarcasm, I'm genuinely curious what you think the psychology behind the different behaviors are and what training methods you've tried.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Have you had him checked for UTI?


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Could be uti, however it could just be a training issue , consider getting some floor diaper things with the special scent. I've never had to deal with training adult dogs. If you can get her to only pee on those, then you can start strategically moving it outside till she consistently goes out there. Treat her whenever she goes on the dailer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

he sounds exactly like my Rusty in every detail, right down to peeing in belly bands till they drip. afraid I don't have any help for you though, Rusty has lived on a leash and in a newspaper filled crate for the last 3 years and nothing whatsoever has changed, the very second he has the slightest hint of freedom he is peeing on everything he can reach...as well as asking to go outside to potty!


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

I would rule out any possible medical Issues first.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

In my experience marking is a different issue than potty training. I think it is mostly hormone-related and once a male dog gets into the habit of doing it, it is hard to break. I've known a lot of male (intact usually) papillons that wear belly bands 24/7. It is incredibly frustrating. We finally had some success when Beau was neutered but we were at the end of the rope. He too would pee through his belly bands. You still have to keep an eye on him though nowadays. I feel for you, truly.

I use natures miracle for a cleaner. I like the orange scented one. 

I would almost try some sort of aversive but I don't feel comfortable enough suggesting online.


----------

